# Fishing 13 Reel?



## JWAIV (Sep 20, 2012)

Can anyone tell me about the 13 reels?
Are they any good??


----------



## Capt.Clint (Feb 13, 2013)

I just got mine a couple days ago, an I love mine. Its supper light and the cork handles feel real nice in hand.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I talked with Bruce a while back, he said it was working out fine.
Talked with another guide and he ssid the same, the only place I found them was on Gander Mountain website. i heard that Cabelas have them online, not sure about that.

Sent from my SCH-i705 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

Hook Spit in league city carries them. They look sharp, haven't heard anything bad about em yet either.


----------



## Chadgreen (Apr 11, 2014)

Buy it!!!!! I have two. An I will always chose to pick them up over my curados any day.


----------



## Mickey Gierspeck (Apr 2, 2012)

I have three of the 13 Fishing reels. Got them Hook spits. The best reel that I have found. Very light and small. They cast a mile. Easy to clean. Take care and they will last a long time.


----------

